
Nascar: The Science of Racing Safely - sohkamyung
https://physicsworld.com/a/nascar-the-science-of-racing-safely/
======
caiobegotti
Out of curiosity I did a quick Wikipedia check for total deaths in major
racing sports categories as compared to the 32 mentioned in the article in
NASCAR...

\- F1: 45 (last death in 2015 and the one before in 1994)

\- Le Mans: 22 (last death in 2013 and the one before in 1997)

\- World Rally: 25 (last deaths in 2006 and 2005 and another in 1993)

\- MotoGP: 103 (last deaths in 2016, 2011, 2010, 2003)

\- Indy: 95 (last deaths in 2015, 2011, 2006, 2003)

\- NASCAR Cup: 32 (last two deaths in 2001 according to Wikipedia)

~~~
ablation
The Isle of Man TT takes things up another notch, too: “Between 1907 and 2019
there have been 151 fatalities during official practices or races on the
Snaefell Mountain Course, and 260 total fatalities (this number includes the
riders killed during the Manx Grand Prix, and Clubman TT race series of the
late 1940s/1950s).”

~~~
hansthehorse
Well when the run off area is a brick wall you have to expect some carnage.

------
apacheCamel
>The bar was named after Newman, who was vocal in calling for stronger roofs
after going airborne twice in one year at Talladega. It then helped saved his
life in the Daytona 2020 crash.

My gosh, after the first time, I'd be wary. After the second time, I'd be
looking for a safer job. Good on him though, seriously. Pushing for something
to make his sport safer for all.

~~~
rascul
Ryan Newman has the nickname Flyin' Ryan for all the times he's been airbone
in his car. I don't know what the number is but I'm pretty sure it's at least
four.

~~~
therockspush
Flyin Ryan, thats great. I like no-neck newman

~~~
rascul
Ryan Newman was in a wreck again Saturday night at Daytona, but at least the
car stayed on the ground this time.

------
kube-system
I've always found the safety engineering of motorsports more interesting than
going fast.

Going fast is easy, so easy that most sanctioning bodies have long-ago capped
the ways to go faster. Safety is the harder engineering problem to solve, and
it allows for much more creativity.

~~~
gizmodo59
Aside from safety, Cornering speed is where things get really interesting.
Formula 1 cars are exceptionally engineered to provide those high speeds even
in tight corners. Plus those sub 2 second pit stops, 1/100 of a second
difference in qualifying, overtaking with near inches from another car etc

